# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Location and method to run data cable in roof cavity?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi all, 
I'm just curious how the pro's usually run data cable for PC/phone etc when retro fitting?
In most rewired older homes you cant run it along the eaves as they are usually carrying high voltage and will pick up interference. 
In commercial work I have seen it clipped to catenary cable but I would think this would turn a domestic roof into a spider web, I have also seen data within flexible conduit fed between the rafters and tiles, but I can't imagine that is standard practice?
Cheers

----------


## Pugs

> Hi all, 
> I'm just curious how the pro's usually run data cable for PC/phone etc when retro fitting?
> In most rewired older homes you cant run it along the eaves as they are usually carrying high voltage and will pick up interference. 
> In commercial work I have seen it clipped to catenary cable but I would think this would turn a domestic roof into a spider web, I have also seen data within flexible conduit fed between the rafters and tiles, but I can't imagine that is standard practice?
> Cheers

  we run them very carefully.. as long as we stick to regs we can run them any old how. i prefer to loom and run cables without trying to impeed access to other roof users too much, using conduit as needed.  
fyi that is about as much info as i wish to disclose on a "public" forum

----------


## dominicw

> fyi that is about as much info as i wish to disclose on a "public" forum

  Is it a secret?

----------


## SirOvlov

I like to follow the rafters where possible, clear of feet and 240.

----------


## Random Username

You can find the Australian cabling rules freely downloadable here - http://commsalliance.com.au/__data/a...S009_2006r.pdf  (Useful information so I encourage everyone to download them!) 
Remember to keep it away from mains cables to minimise noise (a half meter is good), don't bend the ethernet cable sharply, dont untwist the wire pairs more than about 15mm, if using tie wraps in places, don't do them too tight so as to crush the cable jacket, cross other cables only at right angles, try to stay well away from fluros (esp. compact fluros) . 
Assuming you only have low voltage circuits in your house (under 1000 volts) 
"A customer cable that contains electrically conductive elements, 
other than an undercarpet cable, shall be permanently separated 
from any LV power cable by one of the following methods: 
(a)  A minimum distance of 50 mm. 
(b)  A barrier of durable insulating material or metal. 
(c)  A timber or metal stud, nogging, joist or rafter of any thickness. " 
"A customer cable that contains electrically conductive elements 
and an LV power cable shall not pass through the same hole that is 
within 50 mm of any securing face of building framework (e.g. a 
stud, nogging, joist, rafter, bearer, plate, or batten) whether or not 
there is a barrier provided between the cables. "  
Happy cabling!

----------


## Johning

> You can find the Australian cabling rules freely downloadable here - http://commsalliance.com.au/__data/a...S009_2006r.pdf  (Useful information so I encourage everyone to download them!) 
> Happy cabling!

  Thanks Random Username.

----------

